# Fathers Spanking Their Daughters....



## Qurious

How do u feel about this?


----------



## nitwhit3286

I don't spank my child, so neither does my husband.  I believe you should talk to your children, spanking ultimately would be a last resort.


----------



## kwillia

I feel that it cannot be assumed that every male/female contact is sexual in nature.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Qurious said:
			
		

> How do u feel about this?


If a father needs to spank his daughter, there must have been a reason for it.  They have my vote!


----------



## Club'nBabySeals

If the daughter has done something that the parents feel merits a spanking, then I see no difference as to which parent administers it.


----------



## Toxick

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> I don't spank my child, so neither does my husband.  I believe you should talk to your children.





Yes. 

Instead of spanking, I simply explain to my three year old that his behavior is unacceptable, and throwing tantrums will not only hinder, rather than propagate, communication between all parties involved, but will only result in more anger, and theforefore even further breaking down any desirable results for anyone.


This usually works for me because whenever I explain this to my children in a calm voice, they stop screaming and get a very pensive look on their face, and I can tell by this look that they're really considering what I've told them logically and rationally.








And if that doesn't work, I tell them that they're being a big hairy doo-doo face and they need to stop it.





_Addendum:_
To answer the initial question, I've spanked both my sons, but I don't think I've ever spanked my dauther. This is because my sons pummel the bejezus out of each other and slam into trees and shoot balls at each other and roll around and wreck their bikes, and they jump on and off of dad like he was a moving jungle-gym... so they can handle physical discipline without any lingering effects. But I think my little sweetie would break like a porceline doll if I even swung my hand in her direction.


----------



## pixiegirl

My father spanked me once that I can remember.  That's all he needed to.  The fear of God was in me!


----------



## cattitude

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> My father spanked me once that I can remember.  That's all he needed to.  The fear of God was in me!



  I got spanked once by my dad.  It just so happens that I was 17 and it was across the face.


----------



## baileydog

The only complaint I had with dad beating my ass instead of mom was dad hit harder.  But whats the old saying, spare the rod, spoil the child.


----------



## Jameo

cattitude said:
			
		

> I got spanked once by my dad.  It just so happens that I was 17 and it was across the face.



You too, huh?


----------



## pixiegirl

cattitude said:
			
		

> I got spanked once by my dad.  It just so happens that I was 17 and it was across the face.



I think I was like 9 or 10.  It was after my mother stopped spanking me because it was ineffective.  I RAN from my father which now as a parent myself KNOW was a HUGE mistake.  I should have just stood there and taken it opposed to running and ticking him off more.


----------



## cattitude

Jameo said:
			
		

> You too, huh?



Can you imagine


----------



## baileydog

If I had ever run, the witness protection program could not of saved me.


----------



## aps45819

I'm sure Woody Allen feels it's OK


----------



## baileydog

aps45819 said:
			
		

> I'm sure Woody Allen feels it's OK




Now thats just sick.


----------



## Pete

If I had a daughter I would spank her.  In the meantime I will just spank surrogate grown chicks.


----------



## baileydog

Pete said:
			
		

> If I had a daughter I would spank her.  In the meantime I will just spank surrogate grown chicks.




I read somewhere today that Anna Nicole Smith liked to be spanked and hit.  According to the article, during sex she like to say "come on POP ME'.


----------



## LordStanley

We started off spanking our son when he was at the age that understood what NO meant.  When he would listen and didnt do what mommy and daddy said, he got a butt woopin.

We didnt do it hard at first.. but the older he got, the worse he acted up the harder his butt woopin was

Now all we have to do is give him the "eye" and he settles down.  Every once in a blue moon, when have to break out the   in the back of the head when he oversteps his bounds or is not using his maners

But we dont spank him as much anymore....  He got the point real quick


...... If I had a daughter I would do the same...


----------



## Pete

baileydog said:
			
		

> I read somewhere today that Anna Nicole Smith liked to be spanked and hit.  According to the article, during sex she like to say "come on POP ME'.


Are you coming on to me?


----------



## baileydog

Pete said:
			
		

> Are you coming on to me?




Pop me baby, pop me hard.


----------



## baileydog

LordStanley said:
			
		

> We started off spanking our son when he was at the age that understood what NO meant.  When he would listen and didnt do what mommy and daddy said, he got a butt woopin.
> 
> We didnt do it hard at first.. but the older he got, the worse he acted up the harder his butt woopin was
> 
> Now all we have to do is give him the "eye" and he settles down.  Every once in a blue moon, when have to break out the   in the back of the head when he oversteps his bounds or is not using his maners
> 
> But we dont spank him as much anymore....  He got the point real quick
> 
> 
> ...... If I had a daughter I would do the same...





This is good parenting in my book.  Dont wait till the problem becomes a problem.  Start early and then they will learn and the rest should be pretty easy.  And I dont think the boy is tramatized because he got his but hit when he was small.  Instead he learned to behave and wont need ritilan.


----------



## kwillia

baileydog said:
			
		

> Pop me baby, pop me hard.


OKAY


----------



## baileydog

OMG, gross.


----------



## Cowgirl

I think Qurius should have been spanked more often as a child.


----------



## Chain729

baileydog said:
			
		

> Pop me baby, pop me hard.



That might be arrangeable.


----------



## baileydog

Chain729 said:
			
		

> That might be arrangeable.




Ok, Pete is funny, your av just scares me.


----------



## Chain729

baileydog said:
			
		

> Ok, Pete is funny, your av just scares me.



I'm an   I swear.








*hoping she doesn't see the horns*


----------



## LordStanley

baileydog said:
			
		

> This is good parenting in my book.  Dont wait till the problem becomes a problem.  Start early and then they will learn and the rest should be pretty easy.  And I dont think the boy is tramatized because he got his but hit when he was small.  Instead he learned to behave and wont need ritilan.




We are raising our child, just like we were raised.....  We are in no way abusive to our child.....

But man, Ive seen some kids in the grocery store raise all kinds of hell at the parents.  Spitting, screaming, kicking, slapping.....

I wanted so bad to tell a mom once, "if you dont bust that kid on the ass, I'll do it for you"   
Just wait till that brat gets older and the parents loose all control of that kid.
Those parents need a good  also.....


----------



## Geek

baileydog said:
			
		

> Ok, Pete is funny, your av just scares me.




From the waist down that av is wearing thigh highs, bunny slippers and a backwards thong.


----------



## unixpirate

Qurious said:
			
		

> How do u feel about this?



I only spanked my kids once. My daughter was then like 6, now 24. Son same age, now 19.  
Well I do take that back. I was argueing in the kitchen with my daugther about rules around the house, I say she was 18-19. She said "Fk you Dad". Can you hear the  across the face? Open hand of course. 


What wonderful children they are.


----------



## Geek

LordStanley said:
			
		

> We are raising our child, just like we were raised.....  We are in no way abusive to our child.....
> 
> But man, Ive seen some kids in the grocery store raise all kinds of hell at the parents.  Spitting, screaming, kicking, slapping.....
> 
> I wanted so bad to tell a mom once, "if you dont bust that kid on the ass, I'll do it for you"
> Just wait till that brat gets older and the parents loose all control of that kid.
> Those parents need a good  also.....




Isn't it amazing that teachers never have to slap kids to get them to behave :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

Geek said:
			
		

> Isn't it amazing that teachers never have to slap kids to get them to behave :shrug:


Ummm.... wait until your kids hit middle and then high school and report back to you what teachers put up with each and every day...


----------



## Geek

kwillia said:
			
		

> Ummm.... wait until your kids hit middle and then high school and report back to you what teachers put up with each and every day...




I taught High School before my son was born.


----------



## bohman

I'd respond to the original post, but I can't see it.  :shrug:  So instead, I'll just quote Bill Cosby on the difference between mom and dad spankings:

"Mom will give you a beating, fathers hit for distance"


----------



## LordStanley

Geek said:
			
		

> Isn't it amazing that teachers never have to slap kids to get them to behave :shrug:





No they just lock them up in the principles office, call the cops and have them tazered.  All on video tape no less, showing the parents how ill-behaved their child is.

Not to mention the teachers arent allowed to hit kids, even when being assulted by a teenager!!!!  Which is BS.


----------



## LordStanley

bohman said:
			
		

> I'd respond to the original post, but I can't see it.  :shrug:  So instead, I'll just quote Bill Cosby on the difference between mom and dad spankings:
> 
> "Mom will give you a beating, fathers hit for distance"





I love watching Bill Cosby himself... Still to this day I cant get enough  

BRAIN DAMAGE!!!!!


----------



## Chain729

Geek said:
			
		

> From the waist down that av is wearing thigh highs, bunny slippers and a backwards thong.



You promised not to talk about our little photo session


----------



## Chain729

LordStanley said:
			
		

> I love watching Bill Cosby himself... Still to this day I cant get enough
> 
> BRAIN DAMAGE!!!!!



I love that bit.  

Love your kids?


----------



## Pete

Geek said:
			
		

> Isn't it amazing that teachers never have to slap kids to get them to behave :shrug:


In my school they did


----------



## flomaster

If my little girl needs to be pooped then she gets it.  I don't hurt her.  She just knows daddy is disappointed and thats usually what it takes too get her in check.


----------



## RoseRed

flomaster said:
			
		

> If my little girl needs to be pooped then she gets it.  I don't hurt her.  She just knows daddy is disappointed and thats usually what it takes too get her in check.



You poop her?


----------



## Lilypad

I remember telling my Dad to just spank me-it was the lecture and the guilt that really hurt!


----------



## RoseRed

Lilypad said:
			
		

> I remember telling my Dad to just spank me-it was the lecture and the guilt that really hurt!



Never worked for me.


----------



## Pete

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Never worked for me.


I pegged you for the over the knee type chick way back.


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:
			
		

> I pegged you for the over the knee type chick way back.


Fist to the face?


----------



## Vince

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Fist to the face?


My older brother got that from Dad.  I learned from him that you don't talk back to Mom.  Talking back to Dad would have been plain old STUPID.


----------



## bcp

I dont spank either.

 I give her alot of stuff.
 when she messes up, stuff goes out of her room and into storage.

 she would rather get the spanking, at least then she could still sit in her room and watch the TV.


----------



## dustin

if i had a daughter and she required a spankin she would get one.

I have spanked the boy in the past but lately I have found that pointing my finger on the his forehead while firmly stating what he is doing wrong works pretty well too. then i send him to his room to let it soak in.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

LordStanley said:
			
		

> I love watching Bill Cosby himself... Still to this day I cant get enough
> 
> BRAIN DAMAGE!!!!!


Him and his brother Russel wrestling in their room....

They feared "THE BELT"

They'd never seen "THE BELT" but they'd heard about it

It was 6 feet long and had hooks on it.

It'd tear the flesh from your body if he hit you with it....


----------



## nightowl

Dad is great! Gave us chocolate cake!


----------



## Chain729

nightowl said:
			
		

> Dad is great! Gives us chocolate cake!



Dear old man, don't you know that we can't sleep right without a good beating?!


----------



## LordStanley

Chain729 said:
			
		

> Dear old man, don't you know that we can't sleep right without a good beating?!




My wife does the beating.  Im the goalie, when they come at me, I just kick them back into play.


----------



## nightowl

Chain729 said:
			
		

> Dear old man, don't you know that we can't sleep right without a good beating?!



He said, "You know, I brought you in this world, and I can take you out. And it don't make no difference to me, I'll make another one that looks just like you."


----------



## Pete

baileydog said:
			
		

> Pop me baby, pop me hard.


----------



## Toxick

baileydog said:
			
		

> I read somewhere today that Anna Nicole Smith liked to be spanked and hit.  According to the article, during sex she like to say "come on POP ME'.




I thought everyone liked to be hit and slapped around while they were doing it. Along with biting, spitting, hair-pulling, and a nice healthy dose of verbal abuse.


I know I do.


I say good sex is indistinguishable from an old fashioned knock-down drag-out brawl. 

But with tenderness.


----------



## Chain729

Toxick said:
			
		

> I thought everyone liked to be hit and slapped around while they were doing it. Along with biting, spitting, hair-pulling, and a nice healthy dose of verbal abuse.
> 
> 
> I know I do.
> 
> 
> I say good sex is indistinguishable from an old fashioned knock-down drag-out brawl.
> 
> But with tenderness.



Freak.


----------



## vraiblonde

Qurious said:
			
		

> How do u feel about this?


You have issues.  And, specifically, issues with men.


----------



## Chain729

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You have issues.  And, specifically, issues with men.



I just prefer to say that she and reality are not too fond of one another.  :shrug:


----------



## Foxhound

I don't think there is anything wrong with a father spanking their daughter if the behavior deserves it.

In my family my father gave the lectures, my mother did the spanking, and god help you when you did something that deserved a spanking!!!


----------



## Nickel

Chain729 said:
			
		

> I just prefer to say that she and reality are not too fond of one another.  :shrug:


 Are you sure they've even met?


----------



## Speedy70

Qurious said:
			
		

> How do u feel about this?




My father has never laid a finger on me.  He was raised a male does not hit a female.  He left the spankings up to my mom.


----------



## Kain99

My dad whipped my tail!  Nothing sexual about it.  

I find this question concerning.


----------



## LordStanley

Chain729 said:
			
		

> Freak.




 

as pot calls kettle black


----------



## Toxick

LordStanley said:
			
		

> as pot calls kettle black





HEY!

Who are you calling a kettle?


----------



## beerlover

I tried to spank my daughter when she misbehaved, but my boner kept getting in the way.

Relax - it's a sick joke.


----------



## Tinkerbell

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You have issues.  And, specifically, issues with men.


I'm waiting for the rest of her question/story. You know how she operates.


----------



## Cowgirl

Kain99 said:
			
		

> My dad whipped my tail!  Nothing sexual about it.
> 
> I find this question concerning.




I really think Q was sexually abused as a child.  Maybe she needs some counseling.


----------



## Pete

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> I really think Q was sexually abused as a child.  Maybe she needs some counseling.


I would spank you


----------



## Cowgirl

Pete said:
			
		

> I would spank you


----------



## huntr1

Q is going on my iggy list.


----------



## twobit

Qurious said:
			
		

> How do u feel about this?


I think you're too old for it.  Tell him to stop.


----------



## Qurious

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You have issues.  And, specifically, issues with men.



Its just a question...what makes you think I have issues?


----------



## Cowgirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> Its just a question...what makes you think I have issues?




She's not the only one who thinks you have issues.  Several of your threads have a child abuse/sexual abuse theme.


----------



## Qurious

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> She's not the only one who thinks you have issues.  Several of your threads have a child abuse/sexual abuse theme.



Asking is it okay for fathers to spank their daughters = child abuse/sexual abuse??  I would think anyone thinking like that has the problem, not I.

I got this topic from another message board....it had NOTHING to do with something sexual.


----------



## Cowgirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> Asking is it okay for fathers to spank their daughters = child abuse/sexual abuse??  I would think anyone thinking like that has the problem, not I.
> 
> I got this topic from another message board....it had NOTHING to do with something sexual.




If it's not a question implying sexual abuse, why would it be a problem?  How is a father spanking a daughter any different than a father spanking a son, or a mother spanking a son?


----------



## Qurious

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> If it's not a question implying sexual abuse, why would it be a problem?  How is a father spanking a daughter any different than a father spanking a son, or a mother spanking a son?



When hitting, men use more force.  A fathers tap isn't the same as a mothers tap.


----------



## aps45819

Qurious said:
			
		

> Its just a question...what makes you think I have issues?


It's the questions you ask.

Heve you been a naughty girl? 
I think you need a 
Pull you panties down and go lie on the bed.
I'll be in there in a little while, you need time to think about what you've done.


----------



## aps45819

Qurious said:
			
		

> it had NOTHING to do with something sexual.


That's what Woody Allen said :shrug:


----------



## Qurious

aps45819 said:
			
		

> It's the questions you ask.
> 
> Heve you been a naughty girl?
> I think you need a
> Pull you panties down and go lie on the bed.
> I'll be in there in a little while, you need time to think about what you've done.



What r u people 12?  Needing disclaimers and sh!t?

This thread had nothing to do with SEX yet some of ya'll took it there.

PERVERTED FREAKS.


----------



## pixiegirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> When hitting, men use more force.  A fathers tap isn't the same as a mothers tap.




I don't agree and I can guarantee you that my boys are more afraid of me spanking them than their father.  He knows he's bigger and stronger and uses more restraint.


----------



## Cowgirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> When hitting, men use more force.  A fathers tap isn't the same as a mothers tap.




There is a difference between a spank and abuse.  Maybe your question should have been "when fathers spank their children, do you consider it abuse?"  

To imply that men spank harder is stupid.  And are you saying that boys can handle the "harder" hits, and girls can't?


ETA:  When I was a child, I was spanked by my father and my mother, and I was more afraid of my mother.


----------



## julz20684

Qurious said:
			
		

> What r u people 12?  Needing disclaimers and sh!t?
> 
> This thread had nothing to do with SEX yet some of ya'll took it there.
> 
> PERVERTED FREAKS.



Yet you keep coming back with your   bullchit


----------



## Qurious

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> There is a difference between a spank and abuse.  *Maybe your question should have been "when fathers spank their children, do you consider it abuse?"  *
> To imply that men spank harder is stupid.  And are you saying that boys can handle the "harder" hits, and girls can't?
> 
> 
> ETA:  When I was a child, I was spanked by my father and my mother, and I was more afraid of my mother.



R their rules on how to pose my questions?  I think not....

My father never spanked me..my mother did.  She wouldn't allow him to because she knew he had a heavy hand and a quick temper.


----------



## Qurious

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Yet you keep coming back with your   bullchit



and you keep replying to it.  Cottonelle or Angel Soft?


----------



## julz20684

Qurious said:
			
		

> and you keep replying to it.  Cottonelle or Angel Soft?



I haven't replied to this idiotic question just to your whining.

I prefer Angel Soft thank you...do you want me to wipe your whining azz with it?


----------



## Cowgirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> R their rules on how to pose my questions?  I think not....
> 
> My father never spanked me..my mother did.  She wouldn't allow him to because she knew he had a heavy hand and a quick temper.




There are not rules...but since your previous threads have sexual abuse themes, we automatically thought "Oh, here comes Q with her "it must be sexual abuse" psychobabble."


----------



## Pete

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Yet you keep coming back with your   bullchit


<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/smilies/spank20me20please-1.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Qurious

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> There are not rules...but since your previous threads have sexual abuse themes, we automatically thought "Oh, here comes Q with her "it must be sexual abuse" psychobabble."



Talk about overexaggerting....

Be specific and do a search, what previous threads have I posted that have "sexual abuse themes"

 I'll wait.


----------



## Qurious

julz20684 said:
			
		

> I haven't replied to this idiotic question just to your whining.
> 
> I prefer Angel Soft thank you...do you want me to wipe your whining azz with it?



So basically your calling everyone else who replied to it, idiots?  If you dont like the question, or the author of the thread, why come in here with idiotic comments?  I dont have time to deal with trollops today...go somewhere.


----------



## Cowgirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> Talk about overexaggerting....
> 
> Be specific and do a search, what previous threads have I posted that have "sexual abuse themes"
> 
> I'll wait.




Well, here's one...


----------



## julz20684

Qurious said:
			
		

> So basically your calling everyone else who replied to it, idiots?  If you dont like the question, or the author of the thread, why come in here with idiotic comments?  I dont have time to deal with trollops today...go somewhere.



If I want to call someone an idiot I will, I'm saying you are an IDIOT!!!!

Trollop, interesting word choice coming from an IDIOT like yourself.  If you don't have time for us trollops then I sugges you go somewhere...
































far away!


----------



## Qurious

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Well, here's one...



One.   



			
				Cowgirl said:
			
		

> but since your previous threads  have sexual abuse themes



still waiting.


----------



## Cowgirl

Here's another "there must be something sexually wrong" thread...


I don't have time to go through all of the other numerous sexual threads you post....you can look yourself.


----------



## Qurious

julz20684 said:
			
		

> If I want to call someone an idiot I will, I'm saying you are an IDIOT!!!!
> 
> Trollop, interesting word choice coming from an IDIOT like yourself.  If you don't have time for us trollops then I sugges you go somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> far away!



and I say you're an instigating trollop.  

NEXT.


----------



## Cowgirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> One.
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting.




How about the "You come home and your man is trying on your underwear" thread.....so much crap, so little time to go through it all...


----------



## julz20684

Qurious said:
			
		

> and I say you're an instigating trollop.
> 
> NEXT.




  Pot...kettle   and I still say your an IDIOT!!!

Trollop of the best kind   TYVM


----------



## Qurious

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Here's another "there must be something sexually wrong" thread...
> 
> 
> I don't have time to go through all of the other numerous sexual threads you post....you can look yourself.



of course you don't have the time because you are obviously blowing this out of proportion....

How is asking how old a boy should be before he stands up to pee = sexual abuse?

If you notice...I set the script, ask the question and your fellow members take it from there.  Anything that is sexually implied is done by other members NOT BY ME.  So cut the bullsh!t like I'm asking these sexual abuse questions, because I'm not.

This topic sooooooo didn't go like this on another board and I'm sure if another member would've proposed the same question it wouldn't have gone this way either.  

You people are so bias..and I'm spent.


----------



## nachomama

Qurious said:
			
		

> So basically your calling everyone else who replied to it, idiots?  If you dont like the question, or the author of the thread, why come in here with idiotic comments?  I dont have time to deal with trollops today...go somewhere.



Because basically, Q, you are a trainwreck.  We don't want to look, we try not to look, and we try not to comment, because you twist everything around to make us look like we are beneath you, but we end up looking anyway, and wish we hadn't.

if you don't have time to deal with trollops, then you go somewhere.  Because apparently that's all that's on this forum.


----------



## nachomama

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Pot...kettle   and I still say your an IDIOT!!!
> 
> Trollop of the best kind   TYVM



You are one of my favoritest trollops.    I want to be just like you.


----------



## Qurious

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> How about the "You come home and your man is trying on your underwear" thread.....so much crap, so little time to go through it all...



And that equals sexual abuse?     That was a joke thread!!  Even everyone in the thread started cracking up....

You're taking this way too seriously...FALL BACK & examine y its only YOU that is seeing my threads as being primarily "sexual abuse themes".

Hmmm I wonder if my Dating a man who hates bugs had anything to do with him being sexually abused? GTFOH


----------



## julz20684

nachomama said:
			
		

> Because basically, Q, you are a trainwreck.  We don't want to look, we try not to look, and we try not to comment, because you twist everything around to make us look like we are beneath you, but we end up looking anyway, and wish we hadn't.
> 
> if you don't have time to deal with trollops, then you go somewhere.  Because apparently that's all that's on this forum.



 

Nacho, will you be my trollop today?


----------



## Tinkerbell

Pete said:
			
		

> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/smilies/spank20me20please-1.gif" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


Is that Chain?


----------



## Qurious

nachomama said:
			
		

> Because basically, Q, you are a trainwreck.  We don't want to look, we try not to look, and we try not to comment, because you twist everything around to make us look like we are beneath you, but we end up looking anyway, and wish we hadn't.
> 
> if you don't have time to deal with trollops, then you go somewhere.  Because apparently that's all that's on this forum.



I wouldn't jump on the bandwagon so quick if I were you.  I'd get on the phone and see where my child support check is since Johnny has to wear Sketchers instead of Nikes.


----------



## nachomama

Qurious said:
			
		

> How is asking how old a boy should be before he stands up to pee = sexual abuse?



WHY THE FLOCK DOES IT MATTER TO YOU how old a boy is before he stands to pee?  I don't care if my son sits, squats or stands, as long as he's not having any medical issues, he can pizz anyway he wants.





			
				Qurious said:
			
		

> You people are so bias..and I'm spent.



So does that mean you are leaving now?  raying:


----------



## julz20684

Qurious said:
			
		

> And that equals sexual abuse?     That was a joke thread!!  Even everyone in the thread started cracking up....
> 
> You're taking this way too seriously...FALL BACK & examine y its only YOU that is seeing my threads as being primarily "sexual abuse themes".
> 
> Hmmm I wonder if my Dating a man who hates bugs had anything to do with him being sexually abused? GTFOH



Oh wait, wait let me answer...

Any man you date surely must have been abused at some point by something/someone!


----------



## nachomama

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Nacho, will you be my trollop today?



Anytime you want hunny.


----------



## julz20684

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> Is that Chain?



 I can't see things from photobucket


----------



## Tinkerbell

Qurious said:
			
		

> I wouldn't jump on the bandwagon so quick if I were you.  I'd get on the phone and see where my child support check is since Johnny has to wear Sketchers instead of Nikes.


NACHO!  Your kid wears Sketchers??? You rich beyotch! Mine wear whatever is on sale at Wal-mart...or paper bags with duct tape.


----------



## julz20684

nachomama said:
			
		

> Anytime you want hunny.


----------



## nachomama

Qurious said:
			
		

> I wouldn't jump on the bandwagon so quick if I were you.  I'd get on the phone and see where my child support check is since Johnny has to wear Sketchers instead of Nikes.



B!tch my kids all wear nice shoes.  I just got my son a new pair of D-Wades if it matters any to you.  I'm the one who wears the Sketchers and Old Navy Flip Flops.


----------



## julz20684

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> NACHO!  Your kid wears Sketchers??? You rich beyotch! Mine wear whatever is on sale at Wal-mart...or paper bags with duct tape.



Frack prefers blue painters tape


----------



## nachomama

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Oh wait, wait let me answer...
> 
> Any man you date surely must have been abused at some point by something/someone!



Any man she dates is subject to being abused.


----------



## julz20684

nachomama said:
			
		

> Any man she dates is subject to being abused.


----------



## nachomama

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Frack prefers blue painters tape



I just bought me some camoflague duct tape.  I'm hoping to get my new heels made up tonight.


----------



## Qurious

nachomama said:
			
		

> WHY THE FLOCK DOES IT MATTER TO YOU how old a boy is before he stands to pee?  I don't care if my son sits, squats or stands, as long as he's not having any medical issues, he can pizz anyway he wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does that mean you are leaving now?  raying:



Sell me on asking me to leave my own thread.


----------



## Tinkerbell

julz20684 said:
			
		

> I can't see things from photobucket


  It's not really him...just a smiley with a black mask on whipping another smiley that's on all fours with a ball in his mouth attached to a leash!


----------



## Qurious

nachomama said:
			
		

> Any man she dates is subject to being abused.



And obviously any man you date won't wife you.

Set an example for the chirrrren.  Find them a daddy.


----------



## Tinkerbell

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Frack prefers blue painters tape


OOOOO! I never thought about using that! Oh, the kids are going to be SO excited to have pretty blue flip flops!


----------



## Pete

I am wearing Harley boots, I am not afraid of bugs, I will spank anyone at any time...except guys  and I send thank you notes


----------



## Tinkerbell

Qurious said:
			
		

> And obviously any man you date won't wife you.
> 
> Set an example for the chirrrren.  Find them a daddy.


How about she just continue to be the strong single mom she is? If a man comes along that's worth it - great... if not -- great! She can show her kids that a woman's worth is not judged by whether or not she has a "MAN."


----------



## julz20684

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> It's not really him...just a smiley with a black mask on whipping another smiley that's on all fours with a ball in his mouth attached to a leash!



Well now I'm glad I didn't see it.


----------



## Tinkerbell

Pete said:
			
		

> I am wearing Harley boots, I am not afraid of bugs, I will spank anyone at any time...except guys  and I send thank you notes


BUT... you have a problem with frozen pancakes and Hamburger Helper.


----------



## nachomama

Qurious said:
			
		

> And obviously any man you date won't wife you.
> 
> Set an example for the chirrrren.  Find them a daddy.



They have a daddy.  TYVM.  They don't need another one.

And who I date is none of your business, but I'm quite sure that I could find a hubby faster than your triflin azz could.


----------



## julz20684

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> How about she just continue to be the strong single mom she is? If a man comes along that's worth it - great... if not -- great! She can show her kids that a woman's worth is not judged by whether or not she has a "MAN."



Double    for that one!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbell

julz20684 said:
			
		

> Double    for that one!!!!


  Aw shucks....


----------



## mainman

nachomama said:
			
		

> triflin


teehee...


----------



## Speedy70

nachomama said:
			
		

> They have a daddy.  TYVM.  They don't need another one.
> 
> And who I date is none of your business, but I'm quite sure that I could find a hubby faster than your triflin azz could.



hsnap:


----------



## Qurious

nachomama said:
			
		

> They have a daddy.  TYVM.  They don't need another one.
> 
> And who I date is none of your business, but I'm quite sure that I could find a hubby faster than your triflin azz could.



Still want more?   

I'm sure they do, do you know their names?  How many u say u have?  4?

Until you fall back, you'll continue to be reminded that your just another baby momma who couldn't keep a man and wants to hold on to the ideal that she is a strong single mom when in fact all she and her children are are statistics in America.  If you continue to dish out your medicine, I will continue to give it back to you full force.

Its no secret children need fathers in their lives.  Your strength doesn't compensate them for the support they need from their daddies.  NOW GET ON IT AND FIND THEM!!!


----------



## julz20684

nachomama said:
			
		

> They have a daddy.  TYVM.  They don't need another one.
> 
> And who I date is none of your business, but I'm quite sure that I could find a hubby faster than your triflin azz could.


----------



## BS Gal

Qurious said:
			
		

> Still want more?
> 
> I'm sure they do, do you know their names?  How many u say u have?  4?
> 
> Until you fall back, you'll continue to be reminded that your just another baby momma who couldn't keep a man and wants to hold on to the ideal that she is a strong single mom when in fact all she and her children are are statistics in America.  If you continue to dish out your medicine, I will continue to give it back to you full force.
> 
> Its no secret children need fathers in their lives.  Your strength doesn't compensate them for the support they need from their daddies.  NOW GET ON IT AND FIND THEM!!!



Are you married?


----------



## Qurious

*Cowgirl....*

I respect your red karma, even though that too is bullsh!t.  Let me know how ignoring me is working out for you in the near future.


----------



## julz20684

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Are you married?



Who could stand her long enough to even ask


----------



## Qurious

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Are you married?



Single. Sexy.  Free.


----------



## sockgirl77

I do not feel like reading all 13 pages, but there is a difference between spanking a kid and beating the crap out of them. Some kids need to be spanked. Well, some kids need the crap beat out of them but that is from lack of parenting. So, beat the crap out of the parents and all will be well.


----------



## julz20684

Qurious said:
			
		

> Single. Stupid.  F*kcup.



:fixed:


----------



## nachomama

Qurious said:
			
		

> Still want more?
> 
> I'm sure they do, do you know their names?  How many u say u have?  4?
> 
> Until you fall back, you'll continue to be reminded that your just another baby momma who couldn't keep a man and wants to hold on to the ideal that she is a strong single mom when in fact all she and her children are are statistics in America.  If you continue to dish out your medicine, I will continue to give it back to you full force.
> 
> Its no secret children need fathers in their lives.  Your strength doesn't compensate them for the support they need from their daddies.  NOW GET ON IT AND FIND THEM!!!



OK skank.  My kids all have the same father.  He's still a part of their lives.  They see him all the time.  I share my personal life with people who care, not scabs like you.

I am the primary caregiver of my kids, they know who to turn to in their time of need and they know I am ALWAYS there to share their victories.  I don't need a man to make me strong or identify who I am; my kids are my number one priorty and anyone who knows me knows that.  I'm happy with my life just the way it is.  Until you've walked in my flip flops b!tch, don't complain about the walk.  You need to get the flock over yourself. 

Ain't no wonder you can't find a man; you got yourself so high up on that pedestal, they can't freaking reach you.


----------



## Qurious

julz20684 said:
			
		

> :fixed:



get off of her strong single baby momma nuts already.


----------



## Pete

nachomama said:
			
		

> OK skank.  My kids all have the same father.  He's still a part of their lives.  They see him all the time.  I share my personal life with people who care, not scabs like you.
> 
> I am the primary caregiver of my kids, they know who to turn to in their time of need and they know I am ALWAYS there to share their victories.  I don't need a man to make me strong or identify who I am; my kids are my number one priorty and anyone who knows me knows that.  I'm happy with my life just the way it is.  Until you've walked in my flip flops b!tch, don't complain about the walk.  You need to get the flock over yourself.
> 
> Ain't no wonder you can't find a man; you got yourself so high up on that pedestal, they can't freaking reach you.



When do you want me to drop off those cinder blocks for your trailer?  The guy in Calvert really wants those tires.


----------



## julz20684

Qurious said:
			
		

> get off of her strong single baby momma nuts already.



Uh, ok


----------



## nachomama

Pete said:
			
		

> When do you want me to drop off those cinder blocks for your trailer?  The guy in Calvert really wants those tires.



You can drop them off tonight.  And can you go by the transfer station and pick up the shower head they saved for me?  The guy said it should fit right on the hose and I could use that til I get that hole in the bathroom fixed.


----------



## aps45819

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> I do not feel like reading all 13 pages, but there is a difference between spanking a kid and beating the crap out of them. Some kids need to be spanked. Well, some kids need the crap beat out of them but that is from lack of parenting. So, beat the crap out of the parents and all will be well.


   
 now talking about how Q can't find a guy willing to marry her.
Not even the goober that can't change a tire and runs around at bars without her, then gossips about his buddies.


----------



## sockgirl77

aps45819 said:
			
		

> now talking about how Q can't find a guy willing to marry her.
> Not even the goober that can't change a tire and runs around at bars without her, then gossips about his buddies.


Qurious cannot find a man to marry her because she has more issues than everyone of us put together. :shrug:


----------



## Qurious

nachomama said:
			
		

> OK skank.  My kids all have the same father.  He's still a part of their lives.  They see him all the time.  I share my personal life with people who care, not scabs like you.
> 
> I am the primary caregiver of my kids, they know who to turn to in their time of need and they know I am ALWAYS there to share their victories.  I don't need a man to make me strong or identify who I am; my kids are my number one priorty and anyone who knows me knows that.  I'm happy with my life just the way it is.  Until you've walked in my flip flops b!tch, don't complain about the walk.  You need to get the flock over yourself.
> 
> Ain't no wonder you can't find a man; you got yourself so high up on that pedestal, they can't freaking reach you.



Why are you explaining?   Awwww you do care about what I call you.   

Beleive me, I dont' wanna walk in your flip flops....but the day you can afford Monolo Blahniks you give me a shout, i'll love to walk in those...oh sh!t I already am.

GTFOH with all your whining and explaining....the only ones who care about it are julz and the rest of the single moms.

*how come all my topics get off course?*


----------



## Pete

nachomama said:
			
		

> You can drop them off tonight.  And can you go by the transfer station and pick up the shower head they saved for me?  The guy said it should fit right on the hose and I could use that til I get that hole in the bathroom fixed.


Sure, I saw a perfectly good commode at the landfill on ST Andrews I picked up for you.


----------



## Qurious

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Qurious cannot find a man to marry her because she has more issues than everyone of us put together. :shrug:



B!ttttttttttttttchhhhh I know you ain't talking.    

Yo let me post the Karma comments I got about you....imbecil lookin cuunt....


----------



## julz20684

*Dear Dipchit Q...*

and I would care about this because, why?  No one can stand you and that's no secret.  

Don't hide behind your stupid red karma remarks, if you have something to share, by all means


----------



## sockgirl77

Qurious said:
			
		

> B!ttttttttttttttchhhhh I know you ain't talking.
> 
> Yo let me post the Karma comments I got about you....imbecil lookin cuunt....


Go ahead. Be my guest. I know what I look like. I know that I'm engaged with one hell of a rock on my finger. I know that my life is happy and content. WTF do you have going for you?


----------



## nachomama

Pete said:
			
		

> Sure, I saw a perfectly good commode at the landfill on ST Andrews I picked up for you.



Awwww.  You are the best.  

Will you marry me?  Qurious says I need a man.  :shrug:


----------



## julz20684

Qurious said:
			
		

> Why are you explaining?   Awwww you do care about what I call you.
> 
> Beleive me, I dont' wanna walk in your flip flops....but the day you can afford Monolo Blahniks you give me a shout, i'll love to walk in those...oh sh!t I already am.
> 
> GTFOH with all your whining and explaining....the only ones who care about it are julz and the rest of the single moms.
> 
> *how come all my topics get off course?*



Awwwww the idiot named me


----------



## Qurious

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Go ahead. Be my guest. I know what I look like. I know that I'm engaged with one hell of a rock on my finger. I know that my life is happy and content. WTF do you have going for you?



Stop trying to prove your above what you really are.  Recognize whats real and the bullsh!t you've been wrapped up in your life.  You seem to forget alot of the sh!t you post on this board too and then when its brought back up its "ooooohhhh it's changed now...im happy."  GTFOH...


----------



## lovinmaryland

Qurious said:
			
		

> Beleive me, I dont' wanna walk in your flip flops....but the day you can afford Monolo Blahniks you give me a shout, i'll love to walk in those...oh sh!t I already am.




Yeah right....we know your kind honey.  Our taxes are paying for your cash aid, food stamps, and section 8 housing.  The only shoes you are wearing are from the donation bin at the welfare office


----------



## aps45819

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> WTF do you have going for you?


She has expensive shoes that impress her gay boyfriend


----------



## sockgirl77

Qurious said:
			
		

> Stop trying to prove your above what you really are.  Recognize whats real and the bullsh!t you've been wrapped up in your life.  You seem to forget alot of the sh!t you post on this board too and then when its brought back up its "ooooohhhh it's changed now...im happy."  GTFOH...


What I really am? I am a taxpaying citizen with two beautiful children. I have alot in my life. I have earned all of it. My man loves me. He works his ass off for us. Though we've had problems in the past, things are great now. As I said, WTF do you have going for you?


----------



## nachomama

Qurious said:
			
		

> Why are you explaining?   Awwww you do care about what I call you.
> 
> Beleive me, I dont' wanna walk in your flip flops....but the day you can afford Monolo Blahniks you give me a shout, i'll love to walk in those...oh sh!t I already am.
> 
> GTFOH with all your whining and explaining....the only ones who care about it are julz and the rest of the single moms.
> 
> *how come all my topics get off course?*



Don't want Manolos cuz I haven't found any I like.  If I did, I'd buy them. :shrug: I do have Jimmy Choos though.

At least we have kids.  You ain't got shiat to show for your life except your designer clothes, fancy car and crib up in the projects.  Our kids are our biggest pride and joy and worth more than anything else in the world.

Hey, they're calling for rain today, you might want to get your nose out of the air - you may drown.


----------



## Qurious

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> What I really am? I am a taxpaying citizen with two beautiful children. I have alot in my life. I have earned all of it. My man loves me. He works his ass off for us. Though we've had problems in the past, things are great now. As I said, WTF do you have going for you?



I have a feeling this comment right here is going to bite you in the ass later.    They usually do.


----------



## sockgirl77

Qurious said:
			
		

> I have a feeling this comment right here is going to bite you in the ass later.    They usually do.


Really? Tell you what, you enjoy living in the hood driving your fancy car while I'm living in a nice neighborhood driving my nice ass car.


----------



## Kain99

Wow!  Now it's bash single Mom's day?  Holy Bat Crap! Who does that?


----------



## nachomama

Qurious said:
			
		

> Stop trying to prove your above what you really are.  Recognize whats real and the bullsh!t you've been wrapped up in your life.



And I guess saying shiat like this makes you feel your are of more worth.  Her kids aren't bullsh!t, they are real.  She's made a lot of major changes in her life in the last year and I for one, am very proud of her.

You, on the other hand, are a loser.


----------



## aps45819

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Wow!  Now it's bash single Mom's day?  Holy Bat Crap! Who does that?


Someone that insists on designer condoms


----------



## LordStanley

Qurious said:
			
		

> Single. Sexy.  Free.





Maybe if you werent so OCD, men would stick around more.  

Your single cause men are tried of having to shower all the time just to hold your hand.


----------



## Tinkerbell

Q -- I'm not a single mom and I don't see what's wrong with it. :shrug:

Also, I'd give up everything I have -- all my cars, house and land it's on, pool, clothes, electronics, EVERYTHING, for my kids if I had to. They are PRICELESS. There is NOTHING in this world that can replace my two girls. NOTHING. That's not something you can understand because you don't have kids. So just stop. You can't comment on something you know nothing about.


----------



## Qurious

"TIME TO REGROUP"


----------



## Cowgirl

You can roll a piece of shiat in glitter, but it's still shiat.    




















Um, Q, I'm talking about you, in case you are too stupid to get it.


----------



## Pete

nachomama said:
			
		

> Awwww.  You are the best.
> 
> Will you marry me?  Qurious says I need a man.  :shrug:


Hell no


----------



## Qurious

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> You can roll a piece of shiat in glitter, but it's still shiat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Q, I'm talking about you, in case you are too stupid to get it.



y dont u backtrack and see how you started all this.   I asked Vrai a qustion, not you...but u took it upon yourself to respond and bring your bandwagon with you.

Now look what u did to my thread. :


----------



## nachomama

Pete said:
			
		

> Hell no



It's because I don't have Manolo Blahniks, isn't it?  

Oh well, just leave the hose, crapper and cinderblocks in the yard.  And thanks for taking the tires back for me.


----------



## sockgirl77

Qurious said:
			
		

> Now look what u did to my thread. :


Your threads do it to themselves.


----------



## Cowgirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> y dont u backtrack and see how you started all this.   I asked Vrai a qustion, not you...but u took it upon yourself to respond and bring your bandwagon with you.
> 
> Now look what u did to my thread. :




  Right....blame me for your effed up


----------



## Pete

nachomama said:
			
		

> It's because I don't have Manolo Blahniks, isn't it?
> 
> Oh well, just leave the hose, crapper and cinderblocks in the yard.  And thanks for taking the tires back for me.


Well to be honest it is your teeth........or lack of teeth more specifically. I couldn't hook up with a chick with a snaggled up grill.  I know, I am shallow. :shrug:


----------



## pixiegirl

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> You can roll a piece of shiat in glitter, but it's still shiat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, Q, I'm talking about you, in case you are too stupid to get it.



I've always heard it as "It's like polishing a turd; it's still a turd."  I like your better.


----------



## LordStanley

Pete said:
			
		

> Well to be honest it is your teeth........or lack of teeth more specifically. I couldn't hook up with a chick with a snaggled up grill.  I know, I am shallow. :shrug:




Your loss is my gain...  Nacho... Eff that trailer... I'll clear a spot for you in our Gee-rodge....


----------



## Chain729

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Wow!  Now it's bash single Mom's day?  Holy Bat Crap! Who does that?




Psycho-biatch extraordinaire?  :shrug:  Let's see if she starts in on the single dads next  

Q should hook up with my ex-gf.  Being from the same alternate reality, I think that they would get along great.


----------



## Qurious

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Your threads do it to themselves.



Remember that you did it to yourself the next time you complain you can't buy good clothes for the children because you decided to open your legs, thus doing it to yourself.


----------



## aps45819

Qurious said:
			
		

> Remember that you did it to yourself the next time you complain you can't buy good clothes for the children because you decided to open your legs, thus doing it to yourself.


step away from the turkey baster


----------



## Qurious

aps45819 said:
			
		

> step away from the turkey baster



as soon as you step away from dudes dressed in drag.


----------



## Cowgirl

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I've always heard it as "It's like polishing a turd; it's still a turd."  I like your better.




Well, I added the glitter part because she always brags about being dressed in "the best clothes."  I figured the glitter comparison fit better.  She's still just a turd under all those "pretty" clothes.


----------



## baileydog

Pete said:
			
		

> Well to be honest it is your teeth........or lack of teeth more specifically. I couldn't hook up with a chick with a snaggled up grill.  I know, I am shallow. :shrug:




How many teef does she have.  No teeth could benifit you, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## sockgirl77

Qurious said:
			
		

> Remember that you did it to yourself the next time you complain you can't buy good clothes for the children because you decided to open your legs, thus doing it to yourself.


Wrong. I refuse to waste oodles of money on name brands. When I do buy name brand it is because it is on sale. It is not that I do not have the money, it is because I choose to invest my money in my kids' education rather than name brand clothes that they will quickly grow out of. Just because something is not name brand it does not mean that it is not quality. You are not a parent. You will understand one day if you ever get to have children.


----------



## nachomama

Qurious said:
			
		

> Remember that you did it to yourself the next time you complain you can't buy good clothes for the children because you decided to open your legs, thus doing it to yourself.



:lightbulb: Thus the bain of her discontent.  Qurioius can't get laid.    She's got to bash us mommies cuz we got what she can't get.


----------



## Pete

baileydog said:
			
		

> How many teef does she have.  No teeth could benifit you, if ya know what I mean.


She is not toothless, there are a couple deal breakers at odd angles projecting out there.


----------



## nachomama

baileydog said:
			
		

> How many teef does she have.  No teeth could benifit you, if ya know what I mean.



I gots all my teefus.  It's my eyebrows that wig him out.  The chica that waxed 'em last time gave me a brazilian wax on my eyebrows.


----------



## sockgirl77

nachomama said:
			
		

> :lightbulb: Thus the bain of her discontent.  Qurioius can't get laid.    She's got to bash us mommies cuz we got what she can't get.


  


What we have: Great friends, great family, sense of priorities.
What she has: Cheating friends, convict mooching family, materialism, oh and a dried up cooter.


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> What we have: Great friends, great family, sense of priorities.
> What she has: Cheating friends, convict mooching family, materialism, oh and a dried up cooter.


     

but remember she has those Monolos   (yeah right)


----------



## nachomama

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> What we have: Great friends, great family, sense of priorities.
> What she has: Cheating friends, convict mooching family, materialism, oh and a dried up cooter.



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to sockgirl77 again.*


  Excellent summarization chief.


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> but remember she has those Monolos   (yeah right)


Yeah and I have on Nike's.


----------



## Qurious

nachomama said:
			
		

> :lightbulb: Thus the bain of her discontent.  Qurioius can't get laid.    She's got to bash us mommies cuz we got what she can't get.



im sure you can recommend some good d!ck...you had 4 of them.   

and sockgirl had 3  


SHARE YOUR SECRETS LADIES.


----------



## Pete

Qurious said:
			
		

> im sure you can recommend some good d!ck...you had 4 of them.
> 
> and sockgirl had 3
> 
> 
> SHARE YOUR SECRETS LADIES.


Only 4 of the 7 are mine


----------



## missperky

What about moms spanking their sons? Has that been asked?


----------



## nachomama

Qurious said:
			
		

> im sure you can recommend some good d!ck...you had 4 of them.
> 
> and sockgirl had 3
> 
> 
> SHARE YOUR SECRETS LADIES.



Hunny, you can have him.  He won't support his own kids, so I'm sure as hell he won't do anything for you and your high-class low-life self.  I'll pm you his number though, I'm sure he'd get a kick out of getting a call from you.


----------



## pixiegirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> im sure you can recommend some good d!ck...you had 4 of them.
> 
> and sockgirl had 3
> 
> 
> SHARE YOUR SECRETS LADIES.



Nacho is this true?  Have you only "had" four men?  Girl, you need to hang out with me some more.  You got some catching up to do!


----------



## missperky

Qurious said:
			
		

> im sure you can recommend some good d!ck...you had 4 of them.
> 
> and sockgirl had 3
> 
> 
> SHARE YOUR SECRETS LADIES.



I have 10..


----------



## LordStanley

Qurious said:
			
		

> im sure you can recommend some good d!ck...you had 4 of them.
> 
> and sockgirl had 3
> 
> 
> SHARE YOUR SECRETS LADIES.




Are you a virgin???


----------



## nachomama

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Are you a virgin???



Maybe that's why her screen name is qurious.  :shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

Qurious said:
			
		

> im sure you can recommend some good d!ck...you had 4 of them.
> 
> and sockgirl had 3
> 
> 
> SHARE YOUR SECRETS LADIES.


No. I have had 2. Good guess, though. But, I will give you some recommendations if you'd like. I hear Pete, Gumbo, Smooth, and Buddy are great in bed.


----------



## nachomama

missperky said:
			
		

> I have 10..



Whore.


----------



## Qurious

nachomama said:
			
		

> Maybe that's why her screen name is qurious.  :shrug:


 and yours means your children are adopted 

GET REAL


----------



## missperky

nachomama said:
			
		

> Whore.


----------



## sockgirl77

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> No. I have had 2. Good guess, though. But, I will give you some recommendations if you'd like. I hear Pete, Gumbo, Smooth, and Buddy are great in bed.


Shiat. I just forgot that all of the above have been accused of being my bebe daddy. Damn. Guess I lied.


----------



## Qurious

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> No. I have had 2. Good guess, though. But, I will give you some recommendations if you'd like. I hear Pete, Gumbo, Smooth, and Buddy are great in bed.



So you've had 2 dicks in your entire life....

B!TCH PLEASE    

da hell you up here admitting to me how many d!cks you have, like I really give a flyin fluck.  Your gross anyway....


----------



## nachomama

Qurious said:
			
		

> and yours means your children are adopted
> 
> GET REAL



Nope.  Mine means that I'm NACHOMAMA.  Get it?


tard.


----------



## LordStanley

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> No. I have had 2. Good guess, though. But, I will give you some recommendations if you'd like. I hear Pete, Gumbo, Smooth, and Buddy are great in bed.




Damn talk about a slap in the face....


----------



## Qurious

nachomama said:
			
		

> Nope.  Mine means that I'm NACHOMAMA.  Get it?
> 
> 
> tard.



NACHODADDY would be more appropriate.


----------



## sockgirl77

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Damn talk about a slap in the face....


Shoot. I'm sorry. I would have posted it but I didn't want to upset your wife. Did you tell her?


----------



## LordStanley

nachomama said:
			
		

> Nope.  Mine means that I'm NACHOMAMA.  Get it?
> 
> 
> tard.




Man Im really thinking this is really Nitwhits MPD


----------



## LordStanley

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Shoot. I'm sorry. I would have posted it but I didn't want to upset your wife. Did you tell her?




Of course I did.... (whatwasIsupposedtotellher)


----------



## sockgirl77

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Man Im really thinking this is really Nitwhits MPD


Certainly has the same idiotic way of posting. However, Nitty swears that her gansta signing bro is a catholic school boy.


----------



## Dougstermd

Qurious said:
			
		

> How do u feel about this?




Do I really need to read this whole thing???


I started out spanking my kids when they started walking. I instilled a firm understanding of what was right and wrong in them. they are now 6yo and 9yo. I have only been required to spank the 6yo once in the last year and she is a girl. I cannot even rember the last time I had to spank the 9yo boy. 


I am an equal opprunity spanker. IF I start to count to three they snap to attention at 1.  cause I made it clear that the cadience never gets to 3 I will give them 2 but three is an azz busting.

My sister has never spanked her kids and they are outa control. 


So without reading this whole drama fread is this what the jest of it was


----------



## Dougstermd

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> What we have: , oh and a dried up cooter.




That must be from all the washing she does


----------



## lovinmaryland

Qurious said:
			
		

> NACHODADDY would be more appropriate.


 trick a$$ b*tch would be more appropriate for you...


----------



## sockgirl77

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> That must be from all the washing she does


Most likely.


----------



## julz20684

I see I didn't miss much during lunch


----------



## Qurious

nachomama said:
			
		

> Hunny, you can have him.  He won't support his own kids, so I'm sure as hell he won't do anything for you and your high-class low-life self.  I'll pm you his number though, I'm sure he'd get a kick out of getting a call from you.



Damn so basically you flucked a low-life who flucked you a few times, 4 times to be exact, gave you 4 kids who he doesn't support and who you know can't clothe and feed.   

FALL BACK!   Next time you want to talk to someone about their character stay the fluck out of the conversation, cuz you are a horrible judge at it.  4 children and no child support later you want to try and insult a single woman, with a career, enough  money to buy designer clothes, a house, a car with no note, and a body like WHOA....

okay.  I can see the jealousy just dripping out of your wrists.  Go head...slit them.


----------



## julz20684

Qurious said:
			
		

> Damn so basically you flucked a low-life who flucked you a few times, 4 times to be exact, gave you 4 kids who he doesn't support and who you know can't clothe and feed.
> 
> FALL BACK!   Next time you want to talk to someone about their character stay the fluck out of the conversation, cuz you are a horrible judge at it.  4 children and no child support later you want to try and insult a single woman, with a career, enough  money to buy designer clothes, a house, a car with no note, and a body like Wrinkled Horses Opened Azz....
> 
> okay.  I can see the jealousy just dripping out of your wrists.  Go head...slit them.



:fixed: _again_


----------



## lovinmaryland

Qurious said:
			
		

> Damn so basically you flucked a low-life who flucked you a few times, 4 times to be exact, gave you 4 kids who he doesn't support and who you know can't clothe and feed.
> 
> FALL BACK!   Next time you want to talk to someone about their character stay the fluck out of the conversation, cuz you are a horrible judge at it.  4 children and no child support later you want to try and insult a single woman, with a career, enough  money to buy designer clothes, a house, a car with no note, and a body like WHOA....
> 
> okay.  I can see the jealousy just dripping out of your wrists.  Go head...slit them.




Whoa 

You have serious mental issues.

If you have so much money why are you concerned with your piece of chit convict brother borrowing from you mother?  Don't you have enough to take care of her.... and him for that matter?  You are not fooling anyone here honey we all know your ass is on welfare


----------



## sockgirl77

Qurious said:
			
		

> Damn so basically you flucked a low-life who flucked you a few times, 4 times to be exact, gave you 4 kids who he doesn't support and who you know can't clothe and feed.
> 
> FALL BACK!   Next time you want to talk to someone about their character stay the fluck out of the conversation, cuz you are a horrible judge at it.  4 children and no child support later you want to try and insult a single woman, with a career, enough  money to buy designer clothes, a house, a car with no note, and a body like WHOA....
> 
> okay.  I can see the jealousy just dripping out of your wrists.  Go head...slit them.


Have kids. Then you come on here and brag about what you have. P.S. Nacho has all of the same things that you do. She chooses to spend her money on her children in other ways. And talk about a body....she looks great! You'd NEVER be able to tell that she's had 4 kids. Until I see a pic of you I'm going to assume that you are one ugly biatch because of your damn attitude. Evidently everyone in your life seems to think the same. I've yet to see you post about anything positive that anyone in your life has done.


----------



## lovinmaryland

julz20684 said:
			
		

> :fixed: _again_


  love it


----------



## BS Gal

Scott toilet paper is on sale at Food Lion.  12 rolls for $5.99.  That's for the regular or the ultra-soft.


----------



## sockgirl77

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Scott toilet paper is on sale at Food Lion.  12 rolls for $5.99.  That's for the regular or the ultra-soft.


Scratches my ass. I prefer Quilted Northern.


----------



## missperky

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Have kids. Then you come on her and brag about what you have. P.S. Nacho has all of the same things that you do. She chooses to spend her money on her children in other ways. And talk about a body....she looks great! You'd NEVER be able to tell that she's had 4 kids. Until I see a pic of you I'm going to assume that you are one ugly biatch because of your damn attitude. Evidently everyone in your life seems to think the same. I've yet to see you post about anything positive that anyone in your life has done.



Nacho is


----------



## Cowgirl

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Scott toilet paper is on sale at Food Lion.  12 rolls for $5.99.  That's for the regular or the ultra-soft.




Good thing....Q is going to need a helluva lot of it to clean up all the shiat she's spewing...


----------



## Qurious

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> Whoa
> 
> You have serious mental issues.
> 
> If you have so much money why are you concerned with your piece of chit convict brother borrowing from you mother?  Don't you have enough to take care of her.... and him for that matter?  You are not fooling anyone here honey we all know your ass is on welfare



U wish I was on welfare.    That would make your wise cracks a lil bit more on point wouldn't it?

Go jump off a tree or something, maybe you'll land in a pile of money on the way down....broke ass wench.


----------



## BS Gal

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Scratches my ass. I prefer Quilted Northern.


The ultra soft is nice.  Have you tried that?


----------



## sockgirl77

missperky said:
			
		

> Nacho is


Yeah, no shiat. I thought she blended in well with those CowPie cheerleaders.


----------



## aps45819

missperky said:
			
		

> Nacho is


 

...well, except for the teeth




... and the weird eyebrows


----------



## sockgirl77

BS Gal said:
			
		

> The ultra soft is nice.  Have you tried that?


No. But I will soon.


----------



## sockgirl77

aps45819 said:
			
		

> ...well, except for the teeth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and the weird eyebrows


Put a bag over her head.


----------



## Qurious

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Have kids. Then you come on here and brag about what you have. P.S. Nacho has all of the same things that you do. She chooses to spend her money on her children in other ways. And talk about a body....she looks great! You'd NEVER be able to tell that she's had 4 kids. Until I see a pic of you I'm going to assume that you are one ugly biatch because of your damn attitude. Evidently everyone in your life seems to think the same. I've yet to see you post about anything positive that anyone in your life has done.



You people aren't that important to me where I am going to "PAY" to be a member and post a photo of myself.   Your life may revolve around this board but mine doesn't.

I really don't care about nachodaddyoryourmama...   

But when you want to come outta pocket with wise ass remarks, you better get prepared for me to bring it back full force.  Thats what I'm doing....

This board is entertainment for me sometimes....cuz you bishes get all worn out defending the sh!t I spew rather than ignore it.  FOOLS. Go play in traffic.


----------



## sockgirl77

Qurious said:
			
		

> You people aren't that important to me where I am going to "PAY" to be a member and post a photo of myself.   Your life may revolve around this board but mine doesn't.
> 
> I really don't care about nachodaddyoryourmama...
> 
> But when you want to come outta pocket with wise ass remarks, you better get prepared for me to bring it back full force.  Thats what I'm doing....
> 
> This board is entertainment for me sometimes....cuz you bishes get all worn out defending the sh!t I spew rather than ignore it.  FOOLS. Go play in traffic.


You do not have to be premo to post a pic.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Qurious said:
			
		

> U wish I was on welfare.    That would make your wise cracks a lil bit more on point wouldn't it?
> 
> Go jump off a tree or something, maybe you'll land in a pile of money on the way down....broke ass wench.



Really you think i am broke  take a look back at some of my previous posts... I am paying out 1300 a month in day care... I must make pretty decent $ to pay that, seeing as i get no spousal or child support. 

So come on lets hear some crack at how i picked the wrong man    

I actually feel sorry for you, you have to come on here telling everyone that you wear name brands and make all this money.  You are so full of sh*t your eyes are brown.


----------



## kwillia

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Scott toilet paper is on sale at Food Lion.  12 rolls for $5.99.  That's for the regular or the ultra-soft.


Any word on Polly-O String cheese...


----------



## missperky

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> You do not have to be premo to post a pic.


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> You are so full of sh*t your eyes are brown.


They are. She is black. :shrug:


----------



## Cowgirl

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> You are so full of sh*t your eyes are brown.




Easy now...I have brown hair AND brown eyes.


----------



## pixiegirl

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> They are. She is black. :shrug:



My eyes are brown.  Am I black too?


----------



## sockgirl77

missperky said:
			
		

>


Are you driving? I'm trying to keep the miles off my car. I'd love to take a ride or two in your bus.


----------



## julz20684

You are such an IDIOT, we are just feeding you the diatribe that YOU thrive on


----------



## nachomama

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> You do not have to be premo to post a pic.



True.  But you do have to be smart enuf to figure that out.


----------



## BS Gal

kwillia said:
			
		

> Any word on Polly-O String cheese...


Not on sale.


----------



## missperky

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Are you driving? I'm trying to keep the miles off my car. I'd love to take a ride or two in your bus.



Oh that wasn't for you, but yeah you can get a ride.


----------



## sockgirl77

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> My eyes are brown.  Am I black too?


Nope. But you do have a ghetto booty.


----------



## lovinmaryland

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> They are. She is black. :shrug:



well sh*t that answers a lot of my questions... now i know why she acts this way.  

She is probably some nasty a$$ skuzz jealous of the single mothers on here because we have jobs and take care of our kids while shes got 10 bebe's kids running around the slumms in waldorf while she is waiting for the bus drinkin a 40 on her way to the wlefare office


----------



## pixiegirl

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Nope. But you do have a ghetto booty.



My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard....


----------



## sockgirl77

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard....


Exactly! :bootilicious:


----------



## julz20684

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> well sh*t that answers a lot of my questions... now i know why she acts this way.
> 
> She is probably some nasty a$$ skuzz jealous of the single mothers on here because we have jobs and take care of our kids while shes got 10 bebe's kids running around the slumms in waldorf while she is waiting for the bus drinkin a 40 on her way to the wlefare office



 I'm glad you said it and not me, I was holding my mouth shut.


----------



## mommarock

Qurious said:
			
		

> Still want more?
> 
> I'm sure they do, do you know their names?  How many u say u have?  4?
> 
> Until you fall back, you'll continue to be reminded that your just another baby momma who couldn't keep a man and wants to hold on to the ideal that she is a strong single mom when in fact all she and her children are are statistics in America.  If you continue to dish out your medicine, I will continue to give it back to you full force.
> 
> Its no secret children need fathers in their lives.  Your strength doesn't compensate them for the support they need from their daddies.  NOW GET ON IT AND FIND THEM!!!



Obviously you don't know nacho's baby daddy.  I have only seen the daddy at one sporting event and I have been to many.


----------



## nachomama

Qurious said:
			
		

> Damn so basically you flucked a low-life who flucked you a few times, 4 times to be exact, gave you 4 kids who he doesn't support and who you know can't clothe and feed.
> 
> FALL BACK!   Next time you want to talk to someone about their character stay the fluck out of the conversation, cuz you are a horrible judge at it.  4 children and no child support later you want to try and insult a single woman, with a career, enough  money to buy designer clothes, a house, a car with no note, and a body like WHOA....
> 
> okay.  I can see the jealousy just dripping out of your wrists.  Go head...slit them.



You are fool.  Jealous of you, hell no.

He supports his kids, he just won't support them the way I want them supported.  So what do I do?  I support them the way I want.

I am a single woman, with a career, I can afford designer clothes, I have a house and a rocking ride.  Best of all, I got 4 fantastic kids.  And guess what, I have a body like whoa.  I'm right damn proud of what I got, TYVM.  I bet my booty is more ghetto than your booty biatch.  

So instead of me slitting my wrists, I think you need to go check your ass. I think you got a manolo stuck up there when you FELL BACK.


----------



## Qurious

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> well sh*t that answers a lot of my questions... now i know why she acts this way.
> 
> She is probably some nasty a$$ skuzz jealous of the single mothers on here because we have jobs and take care of our kids while shes got 10 bebe's kids running around the slumms in waldorf while she is waiting for the bus drinkin a 40 on her way to the wlefare office



Let me use my IP checker to see where you are right now, and lets see who has a job.


----------



## Qurious

nachomama said:
			
		

> You are fool.  Jealous of you, hell no.
> 
> He supports his kids, he just won't support them the way I want them supported.  So what do I do?  I support them the way I want.
> 
> I am a single woman, with a career, I can afford designer clothes, I have a house and a rocking ride.  Best of all, I got 4 fantastic kids.  And guess what, I have a body like whoa.  I'm right damn proud of what I got, TYVM.  I bet my booty is more ghetto than your booty biatch.
> 
> So instead of me slitting my wrists, I think you need to go check your ass. I think you got a manolo stuck up there when you FELL BACK.



i'd sit on a manolo shoe any day over having a half ass baby addy who supports his kids sometimes.


----------



## sockgirl77

Qurious said:
			
		

> Let me use my IP checker to see where you are right now, and lets see who has a job.


Can you use and IP tracker in here? I thought that only the somd.com staff could do that?????


----------



## mommarock

nachomama said:
			
		

> OK skank.  My kids all have the same father.  He's still a part of their lives.  They see him all the time.  I share my personal life with people who care, not scabs like you.
> 
> I am the primary caregiver of my kids, they know who to turn to in their time of need and they know I am ALWAYS there to share their victories.  I don't need a man to make me strong or identify who I am; my kids are my number one priorty and anyone who knows me knows that.  I'm happy with my life just the way it is.  Until you've walked in my flip flops b!tch, don't complain about the walk.  You need to get the flock over yourself.
> 
> Ain't no wonder you can't find a man; you got yourself so high up on that pedestal, they can't freaking reach you.




GO NACHO!!!


----------



## Qurious

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Can you use and IP tracker in here? I thought that only the somd.com staff could do that?????



Amateurs


----------



## sockgirl77

Qurious said:
			
		

> Amateurs


I suppose that IP tracker of yours give you exact addresses too. It says more than the town/city?


----------



## pixiegirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> i'd sit on a manolo shoe any day over having a half ass baby addy who supports his kids sometimes.



Well that explains why do don't have any kids.....  Wrong hole and you need a real live penis!


----------



## nachomama

Qurious said:
			
		

> i'd sit on a manolo shoe any day over having a half ass baby addy who supports his kids sometimes.



:shrug:  I ain't complaining.  They're getting raised the way I want, and I don't have to listen to his whining because they went to private school and are now getting college educations.  It works for me.  They have done more than many kids their age, and get most of the things they want.  But most of all, they know they are loved, and I'd die if it would help my children.  You should try it sometime.  

Oh wait, that's right, you can't even get a man to hold your freshly showered, cleaner than clean hand, much less knock you up.


----------



## Qurious

nachomama said:
			
		

> :shrug:  I ain't complaining.  They're getting raised the way I want, and I don't have to listen to his whining because they went to private school and are now getting college educations.  It works for me.  They have done more than many kids their age, and get most of the things they want.  But most of all, they know they are loved, and I'd die if it would help my children.  You should try it sometime.
> 
> Oh wait, that's right, you can't even get a man to hold your freshly showered, cleaner than clean hand, much less knock you up.



Please stop.   Are you suggesting I prove to you I can get a man by getting knocked up?  THATS YOUR JOB.   

*yawning*  I'm Spent.


----------



## nachomama

Qurious said:
			
		

> Please stop.   Are you suggesting I prove to you I can get a man by getting knocked up?  THATS YOUR JOB.
> 
> *yawning*  I'm Spent.



Not my job.  You probably already have 15 chaps running around here with your dna that the county had to put in foster care cuz your cracked out ass wouldn't take care of them.

You keep saying you're spent.  Then why do you keep dropping dimes on us?  Go away brown suga.


----------



## Cowgirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> *yawning*  I'm Spent.




  You might want to give your brain a rest....it's probably not used to working so hard....


----------



## nitwhit3286

darn, and I missed all 251 posts.... gosh I must be bored cause I read 15 pages...fiddle sticks.  *kicksdirt*


----------



## LordStanley

Qurious said:
			
		

> Please stop.   Are you suggesting I prove to you I can get a man by getting knocked up?  THATS YOUR JOB.
> 
> *yawning*  I'm Spent.





The reason you dont have kids yet???

No one wants to Eff you cause your fat
No one wants to Eff you cause your ugly
No one wants to take a shower anytime they want to touch you.  But who would want to touch you since your fat and ugly
Judging by your attitude, your probably a teenager.  Most teenagers are immature, Like yourself.

Do you even know what an IP tracker does?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Qurious said:
			
		

> single woman, with a career, enough  money to buy designer clothes, a house, a car with no note, and a body like WHOA....
> 
> okay.  I can see the jealousy just dripping out of your wrists.  Go head...slit them.


How is that house coming along? 





			
				Qurious said:
			
		

> Let me add:
> 
> w/o being engaged....
> w/o your name being on the deed....
> 
> He says: "we'll do all of that stuff later on down the line when I feel comfortable, right now I just dont trust you."
> 
> Trying to buy by April.  That doesn't give me much time to put together my plan B does it
> 
> He's sticking to his gunz and im sticking to mine - I refuse to be:   in 2006.
> 
> Friends, family on both our ends wanna
> 
> And im sure most of you will say the same...
> 
> Thoughts, comments


----------



## julz20684

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> How is that house coming along?



  I luvs me some Chasey!!!!!


----------



## LordStanley

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> darn, and I missed all 251 posts.... gosh I must be bored cause I read 15 pages...fiddle sticks.  *kicksdirt*





We know your Qurious. Dont even act like your not.....


----------



## nitwhit3286

LordStanley said:
			
		

> We know your Qurious. Dont even act like your not.....




can't say that I am. I think I'm worse than she is..wouldn't you agree???


----------



## nachomama

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> can't say that I am. I think I'm worse than she is..wouldn't you agree???



Nah.  I like you better.


----------



## nitwhit3286

nachomama said:
			
		

> Nah.  I like you better.




aww...how sweet (tear in eye)


----------



## julz20684

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> can't say that I am. I think I'm worse than she is..wouldn't you agree???



Noone is worse than she is....


----------



## hborror

I just skimmed over the last 20 something pages...

Anyway I got the belt from my father when I was a child.


----------



## LordStanley

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> aww...how sweet (tear in eye)



here, let me get that for you


----------



## nitwhit3286

LordStanley said:
			
		

> here, let me get that for you




are you spanking me?  is there an underlying sexual motive in that slap??


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> How is that house coming along?



I recall her having some broke down ass car too but don't feel like searching for it.  Ford Contour or Taurus maybe.  Not that there's anything wrong with those but you don't need to be all braggin' about it either.


----------



## Qurious

*Hold Up Hold Up Hold The Fluck Up!!!*



			
				sanchezf said:
			
		

> how far along are you now with pregency 3 ?






			
				sockgirl said:
			
		

> 22 weeks 2 days.]




B!tch you betta not EVER come out of pocket again.  You on baby number 3 and still aint married???!!!!  Awwwwwwwwwwww hell no.....

You better never say nothing about no one's life EVER AGAIN....people in glass houses shouldn't throw payless shoes B!tch!!!   

*let me go eat my Pepperidge Farm cookie* This swamp rat got me tired...


----------



## Qurious

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I recall her having some broke down ass car too but don't feel like searching for it.  Ford Contour or Taurus maybe.  Not that there's anything wrong with those but you don't need to be all braggin' about it either.



Damn u got a good memory.   I feel honored that you rememberdthat.  It got into an accident over a year ago, then I got a van and now I have a Acura.


----------



## pixiegirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> Damn u got a good memory.   I feel honored that you rememberdthat.  It got into an accident over a year ago, then I got a van and now I have a Acura.



I do have a good memory.  What kind of Acura?


----------



## Nickel

Qurious said:
			
		

> people in glass houses shouldn't throw payless shoes B!tch!!!


Okay, this was funny.


----------



## Qurious

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I do have a good memory.  What kind of Acura?



A TL. You want the vin number too?


----------



## pixiegirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> A TL. You want the vin number too?



Nope but a year would be good.  I'm determining if you have braggin' rights or not.


----------



## nachomama

Qurious said:
			
		

> A TL. You want the vin number too?



Nah, color and tag number will suffice.  :shrug:


----------



## nitwhit3286

Qurious said:
			
		

> A TL. You want the vin number too?




the news ones are nice...


----------



## Qurious

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Nope but a year would be good.  I'm determining if you have braggin' rights or not.



You don't determine sh!t in my life.  If that Acura was a Vigor from 92 blasting Vanilla Ice I would still be the sh!t...

dont get my blood pressure up with contaminated pixiedust.


----------



## Qurious

nachomama said:
			
		

> Nah, color and tag number will suffice.  :shrug:



Y so you can send one of your rugrats with a louisville slugger to it?


----------



## BadGirl

I think father's should spank their daughters whenever it is appropriate.



After all, why should the momma's have all the fun spanking the kids?


----------



## LordStanley

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> the news ones are nice...




you'd be surprised what you can get with Food Stamps and a welfare check


----------



## pixiegirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> You don't determine sh!t in my life.  If that Acura was a Vigor from 92 blasting Vanilla Ice I would still be the sh!t...
> 
> dont get my blood pressure up with contaminated pixiedust.



I mean you're over here talking about how much better you have it than anyone else.  If you're sporting a 93 Integra and you're house is a trailer in Idlewood than you really don't have and right to look down on someone else.  You were quick to talk about your "house" and your "car with no note" so let's hear some details.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Awww, poor Q is upset and she let a SMIB like Chasey hurt her feelings.  

Fathers Spanking Their ... 07-11-2007 02:15 PM Pulling a post from 2005 shows what about you? That you actually care!! awww how sweet. I'm not even with that loser anymore, but I'm sure you'll find even an older post to try and contradict what I'm saying. Loser ass b!tch. 

Oh, and btw...you weren't woman enough to keep your man.


----------



## nachomama

Qurious said:
			
		

> Y so you can send one of your rugrats with a louisville slugger to it?



Nah.  I raised my kids better than to do that.  Unlike the neighbors in your hood.


----------



## nitwhit3286

LordStanley said:
			
		

> you'd be surprised what you can get with Food Stamps and a welfare check




a car?  darn.. I wonder what one could do with a disability check..shoot I might have to look into that myself and start mooching off the government.  Take my extra piece of the pie..


----------



## Qurious

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I mean you're over here talking about how much better you have it than anyone else.  If you're sporting a 93 Integra and you're house is a trailer in Idlewood than you really don't have and right to look down on someone else.  You were quick to talk about your "house" and your "car with no note" so let's hear some details.




I dont know if your joking or serious.  I need to prove to YOU that I'm telling the truth.  You want pics?  You want numbers?  Dates?  Names?

B!tch Please.  When someone asks you to prove that your really a woman on here, you gonna spread your funky twwat and post the pic?

GET A LIFE!


----------



## Lugnut

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Nope but a year would be good.  I'm determining if you have braggin' rights or not.



:snort:

You can own a Bugatti and not have bragging rights if you can't scrape up the cash for a happy meal!  

I would put money on Qurious being the type of person who's "car poor". You've seen them around, the people driving brand new BMW's but living in a trailer. 

Got to love the whole "appearance over substance" culture. I can't pay the electric bill but I just have to have the new Manure Blonks...


----------



## baileydog

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Awww, poor Q is upset and she let a SMIB like Chasey hurt her feelings.
> 
> Fathers Spanking Their ... 07-11-2007 02:15 PM Pulling a post from 2005 shows what about you? That you actually care!! awww how sweet. I'm not even with that loser anymore, but I'm sure you'll find even an older post to try and contradict what I'm saying. Loser ass b!tch.
> 
> Oh, and btw...you weren't woman enough to keep your man.





Man, you guys are playing tough today.


----------



## Nickel

Lugnut said:
			
		

> :snort:
> 
> You can own a Bugatti and not have bragging rights if you can't scrape up the cash for a happy meal!
> 
> I would put money on Qurious being the type of person who's "car poor". You've seen them around, the people driving brand new BMW's but living in a trailer.
> 
> Got to love the whole "appearance over substance" culture. I can't pay the electric bill but I just have to have the new Manure Blonks...


 Hood rich.


----------



## Qurious

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Awww, poor Q is upset and she let a SMIB like Chasey hurt her feelings.
> 
> Fathers Spanking Their ... 07-11-2007 02:15 PM Pulling a post from 2005 shows what about you? That you actually care!! awww how sweet. I'm not even with that loser anymore, but I'm sure you'll find even an older post to try and contradict what I'm saying. Loser ass b!tch.
> 
> Oh, and btw...you weren't woman enough to keep your man.


So basically your suggesting I should've stayed with a man who wanted me to pay the mortgage but didnt want to put my name on the deed.

Maybe your weak ass would've done such a thing, but not me!  

I left his ass....with no regrets either!


----------



## nitwhit3286

Qurious said:
			
		

> I dont know if your joking or serious.  I need to prove to YOU that I'm telling the truth.  You want pics?  You want numbers?  Dates?  Names?
> 
> B!tch Please.  When someone asks you to prove that your really a woman on here, you gonna spread your funky twwat and post the pic?
> 
> GET A LIFE!




others show boobies....

:snickle:


----------



## nachomama

Qurious said:
			
		

> I dont know if your joking or serious.  I need to prove to YOU that I'm telling the truth.  You want pics?  You want numbers?  Dates?  Names?
> 
> B!tch Please.  When someone asks you to prove that your really a woman on here, you gonna spread your funky twwat and post the pic?
> 
> GET A LIFE!



Dayum pixie!  You hit that nail right on the head!  She is sporting a 93 Integra.  I'll stop by Idlewood today on my way home and get pics for ya.  

And Queerious, her twwat ain't funky.  N hoses it out at least 3 times a week.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Qurious said:
			
		

> So basically your suggesting I should've stayed with a man who wanted me to pay the mortgage but didnt want to put my name on the deed.
> 
> Maybe your weak ass would've done such a thing, but not me!
> 
> I left his ass....with no regrets either!


Hey, if you're a broke b!tch who can't afford to, say you're a broke b!tch and stop your complaining.  It's not my fault he was embarassed to purchase a house w/you. :shrug:


----------



## Qurious

Lugnut said:
			
		

> :snort:
> 
> You can own a Bugatti and not have bragging rights if you can't scrape up the cash for a happy meal!
> 
> I would put money on Qurious being the type of person who's "car poor". You've seen them around, the people driving brand new BMW's but living in a trailer.
> 
> Got to love the whole "appearance over substance" culture. I can't pay the electric bill but I just have to have the new Manure Blonks...



Coming from someone living in Lexington Park where cousins fluck their mothers daughters, rob the elderly and have swinger parties in broad daylight.

GTFOH.....


----------



## LordStanley

*Hey Q*

Fathers Spanking Their ... 07-11-2007 02:17 PM So anyone who dislikes sockgirl has to be a nitwhit MPD? Did you find your second testicle yet? u Blow up doll D!ck sucker...  


You can do better than this... My comment has nothing to do with Sockgirl.  Its about you being an low life Skeezer.... 

So f u, and the POS car you drove in on.  No one cares about how much money you say you have, what kind of car you drive or what kind of shoes holds up your fat ass....

And another thing... If I have a choice between a blow up doll and you... Id have to pick the doll...  

No wonder your single and lonely......


----------



## Qurious

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Hey, if you're a broke b!tch who can't afford to, say you're a broke b!tch and stop your complaining.  It's not my fault he was embarassed to purchase a house w/you. :shrug:




I'm hardly broke, but I'll let you make up my life story to get a few chuckles and get your rocks off.


----------



## Lugnut

Qurious said:
			
		

> Coming from someone living in Lexington Park where cousins fluck their mothers daughters, rob the elderly and have swinger parties in broad daylight.
> 
> GTFOH.....





Sorry, no habla crack whore. :shrug:


----------



## BadGirl

Man, when Vrai comes back from BWI, she is sooooo gonna delete this thread.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Qurious said:
			
		

> I'm hardly broke, but I'll let you make up my life story to get a few chuckles and get your rocks off.





			
				Qurious said:
			
		

> Its been a month now that I've gone without sex.  I dont have the urge to do it anymore.  Maybe its because Im going through a horrible breakup.  I know a month is not long for a lot of people but it is for me.  Especially when your use to having sex at least 3 times a week.  Ive decided to not have sex anymore until Im in a serious relationship (engaged, married) to the love of my life (if he ever returns).
> 
> Anyone doing the same?
> 
> If so, why? & how long?


You could always buy him a house in hopes that he'll return.  :shrug:


----------



## LordStanley

Qurious said:
			
		

> Coming from someone living in Lexington Park where cousins fluck their mothers daughters, rob the elderly and have swinger parties in broad daylight.
> 
> GTFOH.....





HA! like Waldorf is any better..... 

You know who comes down here to Rob the wealthy in St Marys.....

Your convict Brother!!!!


----------



## nachomama

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Man, when Vrai comes back from BWI, she is sooooo gonna delete this thread.


----------



## pixiegirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> I dont know if your joking or serious.  I need to prove to YOU that I'm telling the truth.  You want pics?  You want numbers?  Dates?  Names?
> 
> B!tch Please.  When someone asks you to prove that your really a woman on here, you gonna spread your funky twwat and post the pic?
> 
> GET A LIFE!



All I did was ask year and model of your car.  Who's getting all twisted around the axle here????  hmmmmm?


----------



## missperky

LordStanley said:
			
		

> The reason you dont have kids yet???
> 
> No one wants to Eff you cause your fat
> No one wants to Eff you cause your ugly
> No one wants to take a shower anytime they want to touch you.  But who would want to touch you since your fat and ugly
> Judging by your attitude, your probably a teenager.  Most teenagers are immature, Like yourself.
> 
> Do you even know what an IP tracker does?



Stop! For a minute so I can catch up! Darn these 10 kids..

I have 10 kids and I'm fat and ugly.


----------



## Qurious

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Fathers Spanking Their ... 07-11-2007 02:17 PM So anyone who dislikes sockgirl has to be a nitwhit MPD? Did you find your second testicle yet? u Blow up doll D!ck sucker...
> 
> 
> You can do better than this... My comment has nothing to do with Sockgirl.  Its about you being an low life Skeezer....
> 
> So f u, and the POS car you drove in on.  No one cares about how much money you say you have, what kind of car you drive or what kind of shoes holds up your fat ass....
> And another thing... If I have a choice between a blow up doll and you... Id have to pick the doll...
> 
> No wonder your single and lonely......



what r u blind...look at your cher reject back up dancers asking me about my life to make themselves feel better.   pixie askin me what car i drive, and the year.  bsgal askin if im married.... chasey asking what happened to my house and my ex.....etc etc.

BELEIVE ME THESE B!TCHES CARE.   look at all the karma I get.

 and your Mr. Fruity Zulu Booty needs to go somewhere....you jumped on the bandwagon a lil too late....NO FAYGS ALLOWED.


----------



## missperky

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> All I did was ask year and model of your car.  Who's getting all twisted around the axle here????  hmmmmm?



I drive a horse and buggy. I even own a broom stick.


----------



## baileydog

NO FAYGS ALLOWED.   Arent we allowed to say ### on here.


----------



## pixiegirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> what r u blind...look at your cher reject back up dancers asking me about my life to make themselves feel better.   pixie askin me what car i drive, and the year.  bsgal askin if im married.... chasey asking what happened to my house and my ex.....etc etc.
> 
> BELEIVE ME THESE B!TCHES CARE.   look at all the karma I get.
> 
> and your Mr. Fruity Zulu Booty needs to go somewhere....you jumped on the bandwagon a lil too late....NO FAYGS ALLOWED.



I don't really care.  I'm really just looking to point and laugh and say "ha ha I'm better than you."


----------



## baileydog

baileydog said:
			
		

> NO FAYGS ALLOWED.   Arent we allowed to say ### on here.




Guess not!


----------



## LordStanley

This was sent to me in a PM...

Just look for this in Banerster standing next to an Acura integra

Qurious


----------



## BS Gal

Qurious said:
			
		

> what r u blind...look at your cher reject back up dancers asking me about my life to make themselves feel better.   pixie askin me what car i drive, and the year.  bsgal askin if im married.... chasey asking what happened to my house and my ex.....etc etc.
> 
> BELEIVE ME THESE B!TCHES CARE.   look at all the karma I get.
> 
> and your Mr. Fruity Zulu Booty needs to go somewhere....you jumped on the bandwagon a lil too late....NO FAYGS ALLOWED.


I also threw in a helpful hint about Scott tissue being on sale.


----------



## nachomama

Qurious said:
			
		

> what r u blind...look at your cher reject back up dancers asking me about my life to make themselves feel better.   pixie askin me what car i drive, and the year.  bsgal askin if im married.... chasey asking what happened to my house and my ex.....etc etc.
> 
> BELEIVE ME THESE B!TCHES CARE.   look at all the karma I get.
> 
> and your Mr. Fruity Zulu Booty needs to go somewhere....you jumped on the bandwagon a lil too late....NO FAYGS ALLOWED.



  I am NOT a Cher reject backup dancer.  I am a Shakira reject backup dancer.  

And his Mr. Fruity Zulu Booty can stay right where it's at.  We luvs him.

And I honestly could get a good shiat less about you, queerious.  It doesn't matter what you *say* you have, I know I'm better off than you, as are most of us on here.  Y?  Because we don't have to brag about what we have and make other people feel inferior to us.


----------



## missperky

LordStanley said:
			
		

> This was sent to me in a PM...
> 
> Just look for this in Banerster standing next to an Acura integra
> 
> Qurious



OMG!


----------



## Tinkerbell

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Man, when Vrai comes back from BWI, she is sooooo gonna delete this thread.


  Maybe this should be in fight club, huh?


Q > Please don't have children...ever. TIA


----------



## Chain729

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> others show boobies....
> 
> :snickle:



Boobies?!  Where?!  :worthless


----------



## LordStanley

Qurious said:
			
		

> what r u blind...look at your cher reject back up dancers asking me about my life to make themselves feel better.   pixie askin me what car i drive, and the year.  bsgal askin if im married.... chasey asking what happened to my house and my ex.....etc etc.
> 
> BELEIVE ME THESE B!TCHES CARE.   look at all the karma I get.
> 
> and your Mr. Fruity Zulu Booty needs to go somewhere....you jumped on the bandwagon a lil too late....NO FAYGS ALLOWED.





They're asking questions, because they are shoveling through the B.S. and finding out how fake you really are... Its quite amusing...


----------



## Qurious

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I also threw in a helpful hint about Scott tissue being on sale.


  your game is slick.

You'll come outta no where just asking me a question.  I understand your subliminals.  But its also a very cowardly act.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I'm better than Pixie because my trailer is newer than hers.


----------



## Qurious

LordStanley said:
			
		

> They're asking questions, because they are shoveling through the B.S. and finding out how fake you really are... Its quite amusing...



Don't you and Richard have some swordfighting to do?  You're boring me.


----------



## nachomama

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'm better than Pixie because my trailer is newer than hers.



I was better than Pixie until she hooked up with that man with all the kids.


----------



## Qurious

Chain729 said:
			
		

> Boobies?!  Where?!  :worthless



*double snicker*

These chicks will do anything to PROVE THEMSELVES on this board....

Saving up for that one special outfit for the M&G just so they won't "look" poor.

YEAH U


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'm better than Pixie because my trailer is newer than hers.



But my Escort is newer than your Cavalier.


----------



## Lugnut

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'm better than Pixie because my trailer is newer than hers.



Not for long. I saw a sign in her yard this morning for Nomo's Construction. Pixies having a new wood deck added on made from the finest Target shipping pallets!


----------



## BS Gal

Qurious said:
			
		

> your game is slick.
> 
> You'll come outta no where just asking me a question.  I understand your subliminals.  But its also a very cowardly act.


:shrug:   

Q, I'm glad you upgraded from the 98 Van.  That was one unsafe vehicle.


----------



## nachomama

Lugnut said:
			
		

> Not for long. I saw a sign in her yard this morning for Nomo's Construction. Pixies having a new wood deck added on made from the finest Target shipping pallets!



  Can you just SEE the jealousy coming out of my wrists?  I think I need to just slit them.


----------



## Qurious

BS Gal said:
			
		

> :shrug:
> 
> Q, I'm glad you upgraded from the 98 Van.  That was one unsafe vehicle.


  What color was it?


----------



## Lugnut

nachomama said:
			
		

> Can you just SEE the jealousy coming out of my wrists?  I think I need to just slit them.



Don't do that baby, come over to my place. I got Tang and left overs from McDonalds. I'll make ya feel better, promise...

Maybe I'll even Wife ya!!


----------



## LordStanley

Qurious said:
			
		

> Don't you and Richard have some swordfighting to do?  You're boring me.




If your're that bored, why do you dust those cob webs off the cooch and go find a man.


----------



## pixiegirl

Lugnut said:
			
		

> Don't do that baby, come over to my place. I got Tang and left overs from McDonalds. I'll make ya feel better, promise...
> 
> Maybe I'll even Wife ya!!



Excuse me.  Are you cheating on me again?


----------



## BS Gal

Qurious said:
			
		

> What color was it?


Bondo?


----------



## Chain729

Would someone like to remind me why there are laws against torturing stupid people?


----------



## nachomama

Lugnut said:
			
		

> Don't do that baby, come over to my place. I got Tang and left overs from McDonalds. I'll make ya feel better, promise...
> 
> Maybe I'll even Wife ya!!



You really know how to make me feel special.    I really should be Husbanded.  At least that's what Queerious says. :shrug:

And I'll bring the ketchup packets I got in the glove box of the VW Van.  They have a little soot on them from the exhaust, but they should be fine.


----------



## BS Gal

Lugnut said:
			
		

> Don't do that baby, come over to my place. I got Tang and left overs from McDonalds. I'll make ya feel better, promise...
> 
> Maybe I'll even Wife ya!!


Will you wear your Elvis outfit?  If so, I'm coming too.


----------



## nachomama

LordStanley said:
			
		

> If your're that bored, why do you dust those cob webs off the cooch and go find a man.



:easiersaidthandone:  Most men I know aren't 10 feet tall, and she'd have to pull her nose out of the air to even notice a man.


----------



## Chain729

LordStanley said:
			
		

> If your're that bored, why do you dust those cob webs off the cooch and go find a man.



And what makes you think she'd know what to do with him?  She spends so much time worrying about how to stay on her pedestal that she can't possibly know what to do in a bed.


----------



## nachomama

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Will you wear your Elvis outfit?  If so, I'm coming too.



If he pulls out the Elvis Costume, all bets are off.  He's mine.  Even if I have to resort to some of Wars' vitamins to drug him with.  I'll be married to him before he comes to.


----------



## LordStanley

nachomama said:
			
		

> :easiersaidthandone:  Most men I know aren't 10 feet tall, and she'd have to pull her nose out of the air to even notice a man.




I bet if that man waved some money around, she'd get a wiff of those bones and look down....

:golddigger:


----------



## baileydog

Chain729 said:
			
		

> Boobies?!  Where?!  :worthless




Please refer to Post #310 for pictures.


----------



## BS Gal

nachomama said:
			
		

> If he pulls out the Elvis Costume, all bets are off.  He's mine.  Even if I have to resort to some of Wars' vitamins to drug him with.  I'll be married to him before he comes to.


It's bright red with gold trim and it's tight....


----------



## LordStanley

Chain729 said:
			
		

> And what makes you think she'd know what to do with him?  She spends so much time worrying about how to stay on her pedestal that she can't possibly know what to do in a bed.




That maybe a good thing... Last thing we need is a bunch of little Qurious's running around.


----------



## Chain729

baileydog said:
			
		

> Please refer to Post #310 for pictures.



 I meant besides that nasty thing.  She could look like the perfect woman, but her f'ed up mind and attitude would still screw it all up.


----------



## pixiegirl

Chain729 said:
			
		

> I meant besides that nasty thing.  She could look like the perfect woman, but her f'ed up mind and attitude would still screw it all up.




 That's me.


----------



## Chain729

LordStanley said:
			
		

> That maybe a good thing... Last thing we need is a bunch of little Qurious's running around.



No s***!


----------



## Chain729

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> That's me.



Since when are you black?


----------



## Qurious

Chain729 said:
			
		

> I meant besides that nasty thing.  She could look like the perfect woman, but her f'ed up mind and attitude would still screw it all up.



I'd have you beggin to suck my toes right after you make my dinner.   your just lik the rest of em' 

weak and in need of a REAL WOMAN.


----------



## nachomama

LordStanley said:
			
		

> That maybe a good thing... Last thing we need is a bunch of little Qurious's running around.




That won't happen.  She'd have to take time from her busy schedule of shopping for designer fashions in her 93 Acura to be able to care for them.


----------



## Lugnut

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Excuse me.  Are you cheating on me again?



Uhh...

Uhhhh...

No?


----------



## pixiegirl

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> That's me.



I was talking about being physically a perfect specimen but mentally all effed up.    I was kidding.


----------



## nachomama

Qurious said:
			
		

> I'd have you beggin to suck my toes right after you make my dinner.   your just lik the rest of em'
> 
> weak and in need of a REAL WOMAN.



And so it begins.  She's starting to bust on you men.    Wait till she figures out you're single and raising your daughter.


----------



## Lugnut

BS Gal said:
			
		

> It's bright red with gold trim and it's tight....



And a TOTAL babe magnet (as long as it's not too cold out...)


----------



## LordStanley

Qurious said:
			
		

> I'd have you beggin to suck my toes right after you make my dinner.   your just lik the rest of em'
> 
> weak and in need of a REAL WOMAN.




Just what do you think a real women is???

apparently your not one if your single...  And dont even say, you being single is your choice.... There isnt a man alive that would voluntarily put up your your sh!t


----------



## Qurious

nachomama said:
			
		

> And so it begins.  She's starting to bust on you men.    Wait till she figures out you're single and raising your daughter.



ewwww.  Really?  

I dont know whether to cry or laugh.


----------



## Qurious

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Just what do you think a real women is???
> 
> apparently your not one if your single...  And dont even say, you being single is your choice.... There isnt a man alive that would voluntarily put up your your sh!t



I'm sorry I can't understand flaming fayg speech.


----------



## nachomama

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Just what do you think a real women is???
> 
> apparently your not one if your single...  And dont even say, you being single is your choice.... There isnt a man alive that would voluntarily put up your your sh!t






Wait a minute...


----------



## LordStanley

Qurious said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I can't understand flaming fayg speech.




Im sorry... Should I speak ghetto... Maybe you can understand that better...


No joe goin to put up with yo trick ass... dats why you aint gots no man.  

Maybe if yous spent mo time in da kitchin an less time flappin yo lips, ya might have one


----------



## Qurious

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Im sorry... Should I speak ghetto... Maybe you can understand that better...
> 
> 
> No joe goin to put up with yo trick ass... dats why you aint gots no man.
> 
> Maybe if yous spent mo time in da kitchin an less time flappin yo lips, ya might have one



Hmmmm so all the ladies on this board that are single because of choice in fact really aren't but they just aren't real women?  Or are you just talking about me?

Trying to make sure you're not being bias here.


----------



## LordStanley

Qurious said:
			
		

> Hmmmm so all the ladies on this board that are single because of choice in fact really aren't but they just aren't real women?  Or are you just talking about me?
> 
> Trying to make sure you're not being bias here.




Is jus talkin abouts you


----------



## Cowgirl

Qurious said:
			
		

> Hmmmm so all the ladies on this board that are single because of choice in fact really aren't but they just aren't real women?  Or are you just talking about me?
> 
> Trying to make sure you're not being bias here.




  That's "biased."


----------



## Qurious

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Is jus talkin abouts you


  Go figure.

I know your loose bias booty couldn't make such a generalized statement and apply it to ALL the women, just the woman that is calling you a fayg.


----------



## LordStanley

Qurious said:
			
		

> Go figure.
> 
> I know your loose bias booty couldn't make such a generalized statement and apply it to ALL the women, just the woman that is calling you a fayg.




There is nothing woman about you!


----------



## Chain729

Qurious said:
			
		

> I'd have you beggin to suck my toes right after you make my dinner.   your just lik the rest of em'
> 
> weak and in need of a REAL WOMAN.



With that attitude I doubt even a 16 boy would touch you, even if he was drunk and spent all night watching porn.

Weak?    You think strength comes from running your mouth.  You don't have a clue about what strength is.

I need a real woman?   I have women begging to be mine that are leagues above you.  Go back to your "single A" men.


----------



## Chain729

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I was talking about being physically a perfect specimen but mentally all effed up.    I was kidding.



I thought we were talking about boobie pics...

Of course, you can't be all f'ed up- you're willing to feed me.


----------



## cdsulhoff

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Wrong. I refuse to waste oodles of money on name brands. When I do buy name brand it is because it is on sale. It is not that I do not have the money, it is because I choose to invest my money in my kids' education rather than name brand clothes that they will quickly grow out of. Just because something is not name brand it does not mean that it is not quality. You are not a parent. You will understand one day if you ever get to have children.



 You know I don't agree with you and do give you crap, But I have to agree with you here. I can afford to buy whatever I want but, The reason I have money is because I don't buy those name brand clothes and if I do it is on sale.. I let others buy me the expensive stuff.    Why buy one pair of shoes for $500+ when you can have a closet filled with shoes.  My boys get nice clothes but I tell you this I wait until it is on sale.. They are at the age where they don't respect their clothes.. It is not impressive that you can afford expensive stuff, it's a waste of money.

 Hey Q are they Malano from the Farmers Market in Hughesville!!


----------



## mommarock

Qurious said:
			
		

> Y so you can send one of your rugrats with a louisville slugger to it?




I do believe her bat is alot more expensive than that!


----------



## mommarock

Lugnut said:
			
		

> Sorry, no habla crack whore. :shrug:


----------



## mommarock

You must spread some reputation around before giving to Nacho!


----------



## sockgirl77

Qurious said:
			
		

> B!tch you betta not EVER come out of pocket again.  You on baby number 3 and still aint married???!!!!  Awwwwwwwwwwww hell no.....
> 
> You better never say nothing about no one's life EVER AGAIN....people in glass houses shouldn't throw payless shoes B!tch!!!
> 
> *let me go eat my Pepperidge Farm cookie* This swamp rat got me tired...


Psst...I have a man. He pays the bills and my name is on the house as well. You drive a freaking Acura. Not like you drive a damn Beemer or Lexus.


----------



## missperky

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Psst...I have a man. He pays the bills and my name is on the house as well. You drive a freaking Acura. Not like you drive a damn Beemer or Lexus.



Where'd you find that post?

I have 10 damn kids and I am not married...WTH?.


----------



## sockgirl77

missperky said:
			
		

> Where'd you find that post?
> 
> I have 10 damn kids and I am not married...WTH?.


It is a few pages back. I've been married. I'm just fine waiting a little while longer. Things are fine just the way they are.


----------



## missperky

Qurious said:
			
		

> B!tch you betta not EVER come out of pocket again.  You on baby number 3 and still aint married???!!!!  Awwwwwwwwwwww hell no.....
> 
> You better never say nothing about no one's life EVER AGAIN....people in glass houses shouldn't throw payless shoes B!tch!!!
> 
> *let me go eat my Pepperidge Farm cookie* This swamp rat got me tired...


----------

